

Looking for a quick mockup tool - kmb128

Thought I saw it on HN a few months back, but have been searching for hours and still can't find it. Created my mockup in Photoshop and need to link all the pages together. Probably could have done it manually by now....but any help would be great.
======
catsup
<http://gomockingbird.com> has been serving me well.

------
kmb128
Thanks for the link mahipal, but I don't need to create wireframes, just
import my mockup JPEGs (pages) from Photoshop and link them together so it
navigates like the real deal. For example, I'll create a hotspot for "About
Us" on the homepage image that links to the corresponding "About Us" mockup
page.

------
endergen
See this list of 21 tools similar to what you are looking for:

[http://iphoneized.com/2009/11/21-prototyping-mockup-
wirefram...](http://iphoneized.com/2009/11/21-prototyping-mockup-wireframing-
tools-iphone-app-development/)

------
gspyrou
Microsoft Expression SketchFlow
[http://www.microsoft.com/showcase/en/us/details/1eea789b-c69...](http://www.microsoft.com/showcase/en/us/details/1eea789b-c69c-4b09-a13b-b7422c0ff104)

~~~
kmb128
This looks promising.

------
democracy
[http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/design/wireframing-mockup-
prot...](http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/design/wireframing-mockup-prototyping-
tools-plan-designs/)

------
snewe
Google Drawings?

[http://docs.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=28131&...](http://docs.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=28131&hl=en)

------
mahipal
What do you mean "link all the pages together"?

I usually use Balsamiq (free) for my mockups: <http://balsamiq.com/>

------
balsamiq
Are you looking for this one? <http://mocklinkr.com/>

~~~
kmb128
I was looking for another site, similar to Mocklinkr, but this does the trick.
Nice and simple. Thanks.

------
kmb128
Just found Mocklinkr which is similar to what I've been looking for, but not
quite as good.

